# Seed shrimp issues?



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

over the past while i have noticed my levels of what i suspect to be seed shrimp getting loud of hand and was wondering how to deal with them. There is a mixture of CRS CBS and yellow shrimp in the tank so i wont be able to use any stronger medications and i don't have another tank that i could move the shrimp to while i dose their tank. any ideas?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

What is seed shrimp?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They're tiny shrimp called Ostracods... I've never had any experience with dealing with them though.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you really need to deal with them? Ostracods should be harmless to your shrimp from what I know. I'm sure any small pelagic fish would happily feed on them though. I don't know about any medicines that can get rid of them. Anyways, since ostracods are crustaceans as shrimp are, I'm sure whatever medications you could find for them wouldn't be great for your shrimp.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

add some whiteclouds


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

couch said:


> add some whiteclouds


 little food, little mouths.


----------

